
Facebook Forcing Users To Download Messenger If They Want To Chat On Mobile - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/28/facebook-moving-messages/
======
thezach
I tried messenger and hated it, I don't want to see bubble's popping up ontop
of everything. Might quit using facebook all together on mobile if this gets
more intrusive. I already hate the pop up requests to download messenger.

